# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Control and Stabilization >  >  Please help, this is weird!

## DreamsMadeReal

Hi! So, I've been lding for a while now, but all of my lds have something in common. Everytime I become lucid, my family will be there in the dream, preventing me from doing anything. It doesn't matter what I do or how lucid I am, whatever I do, they'll always find a way to stop me from doing anything fun. 
The other night I was lucid, completely lucid, like it was wl. The moment I became lucid, through, everyone in the house got really loud. I tried going to my bedroom, but my mom stole my lamp and I couldn't make a new one appear. Eventually I just give up and wake up. It's really frustrating because they're so real, and yet, I can't do anything! Does anyone know how I can stop this, every single one of my dreams is like this and it's really annoying. Thanks!

----------


## cooleymd

I'm not sure how your DC family could stop you from shrinking down (from your dream goals in signature) just hold out your hands and then pull them in (that is how I have shrunk down (after holding out hands and stretching to become giant))

Also they shouldn't be able to stop you from at least jumping in the air and floating.  (A jump reality test)

Did you say things out loud in the dream like "This is my dream"?  (voice commands)
Did you perform a reality check? (like counting fingers might give you more control)
Did you perform some kind of stabilization? (like rubbing hands)

----------


## DreamsMadeReal

> I'm not sure how your DC family could stop you from shrinking down (from your dream goals in signature) just hold out your hands and then pull them in (that is how I have shrunk down (after holding out hands and stretching to become giant))
> 
> Also they shouldn't be able to stop you from at least jumping in the air and floating.  (A jump reality test)
> 
> Did you say things out loud in the dream like "This is my dream"?  (voice commands)
> Did you perform a reality check? (like counting fingers might give you more control)
> Did you perform some kind of stabilization? (like rubbing hands)



Hi! 
I tried to shrink in that one, but every time I tried my DC family would tackle me or yell in my face and I'd low my focus. 
And yeah, I was mostly lucid, could feel everything, etc. I just could control anything. I did multiple rcs, had 13 fingers, all that, and yet I couldn't get them to leave. If I left they followed. I spun around to stabilize it, and still couldn't stop them. 
Thanks for trying to help though!

----------


## cooleymd

well I guess try growing to a giant first (smashing thru the walls of the house as you expand)
then shrink latter, hopefully you will find yourself somewhere other then home sometime too

----------


## DreamsMadeReal

> well I guess try growing to a giant first (smashing thru the walls of the house as you expand)
> then shrink latter, hopefully you will find yourself somewhere other then home sometime too



Thanks, I'll try that next time I become lucid! 
Most of my dreams are at home... I'll try to teleport next time, maybe that'll help. 
Thanks again!

----------


## Saizaphod

I had this same kinda problem with my familys DCs for the frist two to three years. I'd get lucid and escape our house by flying, but they'd just begin flying after me. I'm not completely sure how I got rid off the "problem", but I guess I changed my perspective of the DCs from being these annoying and frustrating  things to being more like team mates. Like first I'd get lucid at home and they were there preventing me from doing what I wanted, and later as I got lucid I was like " Yeaaahh!" at/with them and they would start clapping and smiling in the way " You did it!". Also you could try hugging them out, the same way as you would nightmares/ the real family members of yours. 
Or you could try to completely ignore them, like walk past them as they wouldn't exist and they probably _will_ cease to exist.

The best way to get information of why this is happening/ has happened to you is by asking the DCs directly " What do you represent? - Why do you prevent me from doing anything fun? "

----------


## DreamsMadeReal

That's a good idea! I'll try that! Thank you :-)

----------

